# Green algea problem..



## Escogs (7 May 2019)

Hello everyone,
I have a new build 2.5 mton aqua with t5 giesmann bulbs. I have some green algea problem. What can you prefer to stop it?






Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## GreenNeedle (7 May 2019)

Is that your water surface with all the bubbles?  That looks more like BGA to me on the plants than green algae.  Is the wood fresh in the tank?


----------



## dw1305 (9 May 2019)

Hi all,





GreenNeedle said:


> Is that your water surface with all the bubbles? That looks more like BGA to me on the plants than green algae.


I agree with @GreenNeedle, definitely <"_Cyanobacteria">. _You could try syphoning it out. 

It looks like you have a lot of dust from the substrate? on the _Anubias_ leaves, again just syphon it off.

You need to be quite meticulous with removing any dead leaves etc until the tank has grown in. Because most aquarium plants are grown emersed they lose a lot of these leaves when you put them in the tank while they are adapting and growing submerged leaves.  

A full tank photo would help, and also details about CO2 (do you add it), fertiliser addition, water hardness etc.

You shouldn't really have any surface scum, and certainly not a thick enough layer to trap bubbles in. Have a look at <"Bio film">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Escogs (12 May 2019)

I clear the water surface and put 30 sae fish. All green algea gone now. Sae fish ate them. My aqua is very young. Like 1 month. Used aquaforest soil. Water was clear and white but it gone yellow now. I changed %30-40 water but fastlı it becomes yellow again. What do prefer to me to keep it clear white?








Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Edvet (13 May 2019)

1) keep changing water till it clears up ( frequent waterchanges are healthy for a newly setup tank anyway so i would go with this, 50% twice a week)
2) add purigen to filter
Both methods work.
Tanins(yellowing the water) can come from the wood and or from the soil (what are you using under that sand?)


----------



## Escogs (13 May 2019)

Under the sand aquaforest product soil


Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------

